# HDD at ~52C when playing GPU intensive games. Are those temps dangerous?



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

Just wondering. Idle at around 42C, and when my GPU is under maximum load/temps for prolonged periods of time, the HDD temps reach 52C.

Is that still acceptable or is it dangerous?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2016)

It's fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 25, 2016)

You will want to keep that lower... I believe somewhere around 50-60C is the max depending on the drive. Since you haven't created your system specs yet, we have no idea what HDD you have to see its max temps. You can look it up at the companies' website.

Cooler is generally better!

What case? Ambient temps? How are the fans setup inside the case? Etc.......


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

The closer to 30C the better.  Yes, I wouldn't be comfortable with 50C+ on a HDD.

The system likely needs better ventilation or the drive needs to be moved so it isn't exposed to video card exhaust.

The higher the operating temperature of a hard drive, the more likely it is to fail.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2016)

If the max it is reaching is 52C that's about normal for a standard case. "Optimal" is typically considered 36-47C


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The higher the operating temperature of a hard drive, the more likely it is to fail.


https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-temperature-does-it-matter/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-temperature-does-it-matter/


Their *hottest* drive averaged 30.54C.  Temps below about 35C, temperature usually has no impact (though they did find one low power Seagate that did).  They were all below that threshold so no surprise that no correlation was found.


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

computers run for 6 days, reboot on 6th day and then the loop continues, this is my work rig.

Regards,


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

cdawall said:


> If the max it is reaching is 52C that's about normal for a standard case. "Optimal" is typically considered 36-47C



Yeah ~52C is max, which corresponds to when my GPU is at 80C. 

At idle, it is at 42-43C.

It scales to between 42C and 52C depending on my GPUs temperature which itself idles at around 35C. 

This is my PC's insides. It's a generic Dell. http://i.stack.imgur.com/2FFrh.jpg


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

No way to mount a fan on the front of the case?  If you can't, I'd buy a new case.  42 idle is too hot.

Edit: If you don't want to spend money right now, I'd move the HDD down as far as it can go in the case.  The GPU exhaust is definitely hitting it where it is.


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

defred34 said:


> Yeah ~52C is max, which corresponds to when my GPU is at 80C.
> 
> At idle, it is at 42-43C.
> 
> ...


fill this... as much ass possible...


----------



## Steevo (Jul 25, 2016)

http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//archive/disk_failures.pdf

"
Contrary to previously reported results, we found
very little correlation between failure rates and ei-
ther elevated temperature or activity levels."


Cooler than 30C is just as "deadly" to drives as above 45C, and the relationship between these temperatures is less than 1% deviation, so in reality, there is no correlation able to be drawn on over a hundred thousand data size sample. 

Below 30C and you start seeing a inverse relationship to death as the temperature decreases. See graphs on page 6.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No way to mount a fan on the front of the case?  If you can't, I'd buy a new case.  42 idle is too hot.
> 
> Edit: If you don't want to spend money right now, I'd move the HDD down as far as it can go in the case.  The GPU exhaust is definitely hitting it where it is.



I don't think idle can be improved much. My ambient room temps are above 30C. In fact, 35C during the day.

Yes the HDD can be moved one slot lower, but will it make much difference? It will still get the exhaust air, no?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

Steevo said:


> http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en//archive/disk_failures.pdf
> 
> "
> Contrary to previously reported results, we found
> ...


Let me quote the full block:


> We ﬁrst look at the correlation between average temperature during the observation period and failure. Figure 4 shows the distribution of drives with average temperature in increments of one degree and the corresponding annualized failure rates. The ﬁgure shows that failures do not increase when the average temperature increases. In fact, there is a clear trend showing that *lower temperatures are associated with higher failure rates. Only at very high temperatures is there a slight reversal of this trend.*


Low is <25C and high is >45C.  We're dealing with a drive that is operating in the high range. 30-40C is ideal.  That said, the Back Blaze study found a Seagate 1.5 TB low power drive that had a statistically significant rate of failure in this range too but it is an outlier.



defred34 said:


> Yes the HDD can be moved one slot lower, but will it make much difference? It will still get the exhaust air, no?


Hot air rises.  The fan on the GPU blows against the PCB and that heated exhaust carries over to the HDD where it rises and hits it.  It should lower the temp by a few degrees methinks, especially when the GPU is under load.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Let me quote the full block:
> 
> Low is <25C and high is >45C.  We're dealing with a drive that is operating in the high range. 30-40C is ideal.  That said, the Back Blaze study found a Seagate 1.5 TB low power drive that had a statistically significant rate of failure in this range too but it is an outlier.
> 
> ...



Ok, that sounds interesting enough. I evidently do not know much about how these things work. 

Anyway, it may sound dumb to you, but what would I need to do to move the HDD one slot lower? Just unscrew and remove the the wires attached to it, put it in the new slots and re-screw/re-attach the wires? Would I need to reset my HDD settings or anything of that sort? I have only ever changed the GPU and PSU by myself, never touched the HDD, so just want to make sure of the risks of doing this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

I think if you unscrew those two black screws that you see in the picture right next to the drive, that should free it.  I think I would move it down to the other slot that is screwed in with two silver screws.  I can't tell from the picture if there are more below it.

You shouldn't have to unplug them but if you do, just plug them back in as they were.  The blue cable is data, the other is power.


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 25, 2016)

www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/other/2579-001134.pdf


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 25, 2016)

You can get fans that sit directly on or beneath a hdd....google "hdd fans".
They attach via molex and are cheap and effective.






this is the one i use

editted to add the pic


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 25, 2016)

little cat said:


> If the same cables are used , no need of BIOS changes ( data cables )


I believe you meant if there are no port changes your system wouldn't know the difference (same port and same drive). 

You can switch cables all you want, so long as the drive at the end and port at the other don't change, the system won't have a clue.


----------



## little cat (Jul 25, 2016)

The SATA port stays the same

But perhaps he might keep the cables connected throughout the procedure .


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ok, I think maybe I just got paranoid and shouldn't have bothered with the temps at all. But in a worst case scenario, how are the following temps?

- 80C GPU
- 72C CPU
- 52C HDD
- 50C unknown motherboard temperature reading (I assume this is for "air flow"?)
- 65C unknown motherboard temperature reading (no idea what this is for...is there anything else important on the motherboard that has a temp reading?)


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I believe you meant if there are no port changes your system wouldn't know the difference (same port and same drive).
> 
> You can switch cables all you want, so long as the drive at the end and port at the other don't change, the system won't have a clue.



Ok but to reconfirm, for my case just unscrew and unplug wires, and then fix them back together at the lower slot right? I'm just afraid the HDD requires some other additional treatment that I am not aware of.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 25, 2016)

droopyRO said:


> www.wdc.com/wdproducts/library/other/2579-001134.pdf



Most manufacturers use the same MTTF (Mean Time To Failure) testing methodology, but it is VERY important to note that they use a small dataset, and expose them to extremely high temperatures to mimic what a moderate temperature MAY or MAY NOT do over the course of a drives life. In the shown study, 1,000 drives for 1,000 hours = 1,000,000 supposed operational hours. Every time they have to account for variables the study sample size decreases, and each run is mostly to confirm that a series of drives meets certain criteria, and it may not reflect manufacturing tolerance buildup. 

They call their algorithm an "acceleration factor" and state clearly that it is only a prediction. 
Its a marketing piece, not an actual case study. 
Its written by the same company that is trying to sell the drives.
Its sample size is 100 times smaller than Google's, and between 25-45 times smaller than other companies.
Their statement is that even at 55C the MTTF is still over 5 years for less than 1% for the specified series of drives.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

little cat said:


> the model of the parts !



GTX 960 SC
i5 3330
Seagate 1TB regular HDD
Dell 0Xr1GT motherboard


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 25, 2016)

defred34 said:


> I'm just afraid the HDD requires some other additional treatment that I am not aware of.




https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HPK95N6/?tag=tec053-21


*£ 2.36 delivered*


----------



## little cat (Jul 25, 2016)

defred34 said:


> GTX 960 SC
> i5 3330
> Seagate 1TB regular HDD
> Dell 0Xr1GT motherboard


This is microATX mobo !!!

i5 3330
Tcase (CPU temp) = 67C
Tjunction (Core temp) = 72C
Tj Max (Throttle temp) = 105C

GTX 960 
max T =98C
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-960/specifications

So , the temparatures CPU/GPU are stll safe but could be lower


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

Are those temps loaded or idle?  If idle, bad.  If loaded, as @little cat said, "could be lower."



EarthDog said:


> I believe you meant if there are no port changes your system wouldn't know the difference (same port and same drive).
> 
> You can switch cables all you want, so long as the drive at the end and port at the other don't change, the system won't have a clue.


HDDs are identified by serial number, not port.  As long as the drive is connected to the correct controller, and the controller is familiar with the drive, it will function as if nothing changed.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Are those temps loaded or idle?  If idle, bad.  If loaded, as @little cat said, "could be lower."
> 
> 
> HDDs are identified by serial number, not port.  As long as the drive is connected to the correct controller, and the controller is familiar with the drive, it will function as if nothing changed.



You are making me confused and worried man about changing the slot position. 

Those temps are when fully loaded. 

I would also appreciate to know what the unknown motherboard temp readings could refer to. The RAM?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

One of them is probably the chipset.  The other could be anything.  If you look at status in the BIOS, it might give a better indicator as to what the temps are coming from.


1. Turn off computer and unplug it from the mains.
2. Unplug the blue SATA cable and black power cable from the HDD.
3. Unscrew the black screws and pull the HDD out.
4. Unscrew the silver screws and pull the secondary HDD mounts out.
5. Move the HDD to where the silver screws were and reassemble/screw it in the new location.
6. Screw the upper HDD slot back together (that is now vacant) so none of the parts are lost.
7. Plug in the blue data cable and the black power cables back into the HDD in its new location.
8. Replace the side panel on the computer.
9. Plug the computer back in and turn it on.

Everything should be good to go.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 25, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

Mr Ford I will report back tomorrow and see if there is any impact on HDD temps after an hour of gaming at 80C.

Thanks!

Also, chipset is the CPU or another? If different, is 65C for the chipset acceptable?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

Chipset is separate from the CPU but connected directly to the CPU.  I can't see it in your picture so it is probably under/behind the GPU.  65C is hot and again, it might be the GPU to blame.  You really need a case with better airflow.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> HDDs are identified by serial number, not port.  As long as the drive is connected to the correct controller, and the controller is familiar with the drive, it will function as if nothing changed.


Correct. In this case, I left that point out as to not confuse the the OP with irrelevant to his situation/useful for others information.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

This is a stock build. Which is he chipset? One thing for sure is the chipset temp moves in accordance with the GPU and not with the CPU.

http://oi42.tinypic.com/2144k5i.jpg


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 25, 2016)

d/l and install this
HWMonitor

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

do a screen shot and post it please.


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

defred34 said:


> GTX 960 SC
> i5 3330
> Seagate 1TB regular HDD
> Dell 0Xr1GT motherboard


dammit its the 3rd  time we tell you ... fill your system specs... complete
you ask for help but dont let to help...



defred34 said:


> Ok, I think maybe I just got paranoid and shouldn't have bothered with the temps at all. But in a worst case scenario, how are the following temps?
> 
> - 80C GPU
> - 72C CPU
> ...



cpu temp seems normal ..
gpu its pretty normal too if using an air cooler...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

defred34 said:


> This is a stock build. Which is he chipset? One thing for sure is the chipset temp moves in accordance with the GPU and not with the CPU.








Right next to the GPU so makes sense that it would respond to the GPU load.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

Wel that's stupid from Dell then. I can't see it so it's under the GPU, with the heatsinks blowing hot air. This one doesn't seem like case fans would help cool it down directly.


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

you can add 2x120mm fans there in those spots for  intake... thay may refresh your rig...but you might take front cover out for placing those fans...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

It would lower the ambient temperature and keep fresh, cool air flowing in the case reducing the temperatures across the board.  Your ambient temp of 35C will stop it from getting really low but the case is very clearly designed for basic productivity tasks and nothing else.  Put bluntly, that GTX 960 is too much for the thermal design of the case.




peche said:


> View attachment 77297
> you can add 2x120mm fans there in those spots for  intake... thay may refresh your rig...but you might take front cover out for placing those fans...


Good catch.  You can get the front bezel off the case by releasing the tabs.  I see four: black, silver, black, and black.  You'll have to release them on the back side of the case too.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 25, 2016)

A very simple question. Are my temps high and dangerous, or high but not dangerous?


----------



## peche (Jul 25, 2016)

defred34 said:


> A very simple question. Are my temps high and dangerous, or high but not dangerous?


no ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2016)

I would define dangerous as setting things on fire.  It's not that hot but it is hot enough that the hardware can be expected to die earlier than if it were running cooler.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2016)

You could add a chipset heatsink to the exposed PCH (Platform Controller Hub) since Dell didn't mount a heatsink to the chipset. You would need to measure the space between the holes at the corners of the chipset but this might work. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...8mm_-_Silver_55mm_Hole_Spacing.html?tl=g40c16

You would still need to add some kind of air flow blowing into case behind the front plastic bezel for the heatsink on the chipset.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok well, just fingers crossed then that this lasts for some times then. I take it only the HDD and chipset temps are high, and that the the CPU temp is fine and the GPU temp is high but acceptable?


----------



## alucasa (Jul 26, 2016)

I have HDDs running in 70c for years and they have been fine.

I bet 1U servers have them runnning on higher temp.


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2016)

alucasa said:


> I have HDDs running in 70c for years and they have been fine.
> 
> I bet 1U servers have them runnning on higher temp.



I'm betting not. Those temps really do shorten the lifespan of the HDD, and there's a reason those units usually are very loud.


----------



## alucasa (Jul 26, 2016)

High temp is fine. I have this camera surveillance unit that uses a 3.5 inch HDD and the thing has no fan but few holes. The unit has been too hot to touch but it's been running for nearly 7 years now.

VPS servers I have also have HDDs running in high 60s.

My media unit's HDD runs in 70s.

In my whole experience with computers, I've had only one HDD failure and that was from my main rig that's well ventilated. High temp will shorten life but it's not something we will notice. It will be obselete before its shortened lifespan has any effects.


----------



## Frick (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure most HDDs have their listed max temps in their 50s for s reason.


----------



## alucasa (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep. I think they have it for the warranty and safety. Though I think enterprise HDDs should have higher temp tolerance. I just ignore HDD temps just as I ignore CPU temp until it hits 90c.

When WD had those vectiraptor, I am pretty sure those ran near 90c because at once point I had one that had the whole sticker on it burnt. WD black runs pretty hot on its own also. Most performance HDD will easily go over 50c. You don't really need to cool them though.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 26, 2016)

I can't find safe operating temps for the chipset on the motherboard. Can anyone speak about that?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2016)

The PCH (BD82B75) on that board has a TDP of 6.7 watts.
Here's a link to Intel's B75 Express Chipset specs: http://ark.intel.com/products/64030/Intel-BD82B75-PCH


----------



## defred34 (Jul 26, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> The PCH (BD82B75) on that board has a TDP of 6.7 watts.
> Here's a link to Intel's B75 Express Chipset specs: http://ark.intel.com/products/64030/Intel-BD82B75-PCH



It doesn't seem to list anything about temps on that page?


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 26, 2016)

defred34 said:


> Just wondering. Idle at around 42C, and when my GPU is under maximum load/temps for prolonged periods of time, the HDD temps reach 52C.
> 
> Is that still acceptable or is it dangerous?



Search for operating temperature range for your hard drive (usually you can find a PDF for it). If it's within operating range, then it's fine. If it's a bit over, world will not end, but do expect shorter life if you'll run it like this all the time.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2016)

We have already posted those links in here Rej.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2016)

Frick said:


> I'm pretty sure most HDDs have their listed max temps in their 50s for s reason.



Seagate list operating temp (environment temp) all the way to 60C for enterprise drives. These are what I run in my server no clue the temps they run raid array can't read temps.

http://www.seagate.com/www-content/...tellation-es-3-data-sheet-ds1769-1-1210us.pdf


----------



## defred34 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ok guys, there's some potentially good news and maybe some very bad news.

*Good news:* HDD temps have dropped after I shifted it one slot lower

*Bad news: *Did I break the temperature sensor in the process? The temperature reading goes up to 43C only. 

-------------

So, based on the suggestion by one of the good members of this forum, I shifted the position of my HDD one slot lower. He had suggested that this would lower HDD temps, and seeing that it was something rather simple to do, I decided to experiment. 

My case: http://i.stack.imgur.com/2FFrh.jpg

Stock case: http://i42.tinypic.com/2144k5i.jpg

I unscrewed and unplugged the wires, and placed it in the lower slot. I tried to be as careful as I could...though my bare hands did touch the back of the HDD with all the circuitry, so I am not sure if this could have damaged the temperature probe in some manner. 

Nothing else in my system was altered. 

I then fired up 30 minutes of The Witcher 3 without any framecap/vsync so it was running my GPU at 100% constantly. I also dragged the power/temp slider in Afterburner to the max to run my GPU as hot as possible on purpose. 

So my GPU ran at 82-86C once it got sufficiently warmed up. 

And the shocking thing to me was....the HDD temp climbed from 38C to 40C to 42C and then stopped climbing at 43C. Before this, it would go at between 50-52C when my GPU would max out at 80C. Now at higher GPU temps, the HDD temps were still considerably lower. 

Is it really sensible that moving the HDD lower by 2 inches or so could result in such a dramatic drop in temperatures? Or did I really mess some sensor when I handled the back of the HDD with my bare hands? 

-----------------

I have two further questions:

1) Unseen in the two photos above, at the bottom of the HDD is a black colour pad that is glued/affixed to the case. I assume this has something to do with the temperatures? Or is it to absorb shock? Cause, the bottom slot where my HDD now is at doesn't have this black colour pad. How important is it? 

2) Before, the back of the HDD with the circuitry was almost against the HDD cage so it was kinda protected. Now the back is somewhat exposed. Is this something to be worried about?


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2016)

The HDD is fine, you have no reason to be so overly paranoid about it. The temp sensor is likely on the opposite side of the PCB, and as long as nothing is touching the PCB to cause a short I wouldn't be worried about the black pad.


----------



## alucasa (Jul 26, 2016)

You are worrying for absolutely nothing. 40c, 50c, 60, even 70c is fine for HDD. CPU can handle up to near 100c and mobo chips can handle 80c easily.

Go get laid and forget about temps. Well, PC temp at least.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2016)

defred34 said:


> Is it really sensible that moving the HDD lower by 2 inches or so could result in such a dramatic drop in temperatures?


Yes.



defred34 said:


> 1) Unseen in the two photos above, at the bottom of the HDD is a black colour pad that is glued/affixed to the case. I assume this has something to do with the temperatures? Or is it to absorb shock? Cause, the bottom slot where my HDD now is at doesn't have this black colour pad. How important is it?


Could be and not very important unless you're noticing vibrations through the case.



defred34 said:


> 2) Before, the back of the HDD with the circuitry was almost against the HDD cage so it was kinda protected. Now the back is somewhat exposed. Is this something to be worried about?


Nope.


Hard drives are supposed to make contact with the metal of the case because they're grounded through it.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2016)

alucasa said:


> You are worrying for absolutely nothing. 40c, 50c, is fine for HDD. CPU can handle up to near 100c and mobo chips can handle 80c easily.


You missed the links in this thread about HDD temps. 

Fixed.


----------



## alucasa (Jul 26, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> You missed the links in this thread about HDD temps.
> 
> Fixed.



Didn't miss it. I just don't believe it.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 27, 2016)

LOL, hahahahahahaha. Wow. I mean, if you don't believe the maker.... who can you believe?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 27, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, hahahahahahaha. Wow. I mean, if you don't believe the maker.... who can you believe?



Most spec a 5-60c operating temp


----------



## alucasa (Jul 27, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, hahahahahahaha. Wow. I mean, if you don't believe the maker.... who can you believe?



I let HDDs be. Don't care and don't check temp. And certainly don't believe what they say since I've seen them endure far higher temp for years in servers. I did also state that my own media PC has HDDs running in 70c, plus my camera surveillance unit.

People are getting too paranoid as of late. CPU temp, GPU, temp, Mobo chipset temp, and now HDD temp.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 27, 2016)

Server HDD temps tend to be much cooler than consumer PCs.  They're housed in rooms with the AC set to 60F and they have fans galore moving the hot air out.  In a server environment, it's extremely rare to see an HDD temp reach 40C, nevermind exceed it.  Some get below 20C which is almost unattainable in a house environment (winter with no heater probably).

That said, we are talking single digit percentage points in lifespan changes here.  For example, a 150,000 hour HDD running at 70C may die at 148,500 hours because of the additional heat.  If you don't have a huge sample size, you likely would never even pick up on the trend.  That said, there is definitely a correlation between hardware operating temperatures and failure rates.

In this case, the fix was simple: get it away from hot graphics card exhaust.  Hard drive should last a little bit longer now.


----------



## defred34 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mr Ford, again I just want to thank you. I am sitting here wondering what a simple fix it was. Losing 8C under load just by doing that sounds too good to be true, but it is!


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 28, 2016)

Time to water cool that HD!


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 29, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Server HDD temps tend to be much cooler than consumer PCs.  They're housed in rooms with the AC set to 60F and they have fans galore moving the hot air out.  In a server environment, it's extremely rare to see an HDD temp reach 40C, nevermind exceed it.  Some get below 20C which is almost unattainable in a house environment (winter with no heater probably).


60F? Who does that anymore? ASHRAE standards regarding DC temperature have gone up significantly over the past few iterations. For example, my Data Center was set to 73F. I could have gone higher but because of poor rack placement by DCM before me, I couldn't due to Venturi effect/bypass issues on the CRAC unit which is too close to my production row of servers.

Anyway, if DCMs are still doing that, they are so far behind the times and wasting so much money its not even funny!!!


----------



## vnl7 (Jul 29, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Yep. I think they have it for the warranty and safety. Though I think enterprise HDDs should have higher temp tolerance. I just ignore HDD temps just as I ignore CPU temp until it hits 90c.
> 
> When WD had those vectiraptor, I am pretty sure those ran near 90c because at once point I had one that had the whole sticker on it burnt. WD black runs pretty hot on its own also. Most performance HDD will easily go over 50c. You don't really need to cool them though.



My 4 WD Blacks doesn't go over 33C.  I only use a 120mm fan to cool them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> 60F? Who does that anymore? ASHRAE standards regarding DC temperature have gone up significantly over the past few iterations. For example, my Data Center was set to 73F. I could have gone higher but because of poor rack placement by DCM before me, I couldn't due to Venturi effect/bypass issues on the CRAC unit which is too close to my production row of servers.
> 
> Anyway, if DCMs are still doing that, they are so far behind the times and wasting so much money its not even funny!!!


73F = 22C.  It's still possible at that temp to get the drives under 25C which is the lower threshold for most drives.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 29, 2016)

Not my talking point. I was simply surprised at hearing such a low temperature for a Data Center.  This isn't the 90s!


----------

